# The Matrix Awakens: UE5-Demo verschwindet in Kürze



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens: UE5-Demo verschwindet in Kürze*

					In wenigen Tagen wird die bekannte Tech-Demo "The Matrix Awakens: An Unreal Engine 5 Experience" aus den Online-Stores von Playstation 5 und Xbox Series X&#124;S entfernt. Der Download soll danach auch offenbar nicht mehr möglich sein, sobald die Installation gelöscht wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens: UE5-Demo verschwindet in Kürze*


----------



## Mylo (6. Juli 2022)

Nach dem Katastrophen Film habe ich einfach mal null bock das Spiel spielen zu wollen.


----------



## Lexx (6. Juli 2022)

Cobra, übernehmen sie.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

Mylo schrieb:


> Nach dem Katastrophen Film habe ich einfach mal null bock das Spiel spielen zu wollen.


Ja der Film hat viel kaputt gemacht.

Aber dennoch ist die Trilogie ganz gut. Vielleicht knüpft ja ein zukünftiges Spiel irgendwo dazwischen an. Oder davor.


----------



## KasenShlogga (6. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja der Film hat viel kaputt gemacht.
> 
> Aber dennoch ist die Trilogie ganz gut. Vielleicht knüpft ja ein zukünftiges Spiel irgendwo dazwischen an. Oder davor.


Naja. Der erste Film war gut. Die Sequels hatten zwar gute Actionszenen waren ansonsten aber ziemlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

KasenShlogga schrieb:


> Naja. Der erste Film war gut. Die Sequels hatten zwar gute Actionszenen waren ansonsten aber ziemlicher Schwachsinn.


Das sagen irgendwie alle. Aber sehe ich nicht so. Ich finde die ganze Trilogie gut.


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sagen irgendwie alle. Aber sehe ich nicht so. Ich finde die ganze Trilogie gut.


Vielleicht ist es ein Unterschied, ob man die Trilogie als solche sieht oder den ersten und dann die anderen beiden als schwache Sequels sieht.
Ich hab den ersten Film gesehen und aus verschiedenen Gründen genial gefunden.
Dann lange auf Teil 2 gewartet und war enttäuscht. Teil 3 im Kino gesehen - und bis heute der einzige Film bei dem ich eingeschlafen bin.
Die Enttäuschung war für mich Maßlos. Hätte ich es aber als "Trilogie" gesehen, also gleich gewusst, dass sich die Story uaf 3 Teile ergibt, dann wärs vielleicht anders gewesen und ich hätte nicht von jedem Teil eine abgeschlossene, intelligente Handlung wie in Teil 1 erwartet.

Teil 4 hatte eigentlich Potential, aber man hats verkackt.
Mir wär ein Film, in dem Neo die ganze Zeit an seiner echten Welt zweifelt, weil er diese Deja-Vus hat, aber letztlich nie die Matrix betritt lieber, als dieses sofortige "back to action". Und meinetwegen die letzte Szene, wo er dann mit Trinity, die er kurz zuvor kennen gelernt hat auf einen Kaffee geht. Es wird ihnen ein Kaffee serviert und als letzter Shot sieht man, dass es Morpheus ist, der ihnen den Kaffee bringt.

Mehr hätts für mich nicht gebraucht.
Matrix war ja mehr als Action, es war auch der Zweifel an der Welt an sich, ob alles eine Simulation sei, ob WIR in einer Matrix leben usw.
Aber in Matrix 4, sofort wieder der Hirn-Aus-Action-An-Kampf-Gegen-Maschinen Nonsense.
Und dazu das Writing (Jada-Pinkett-Smiths Acting noch dazu)... brrr


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Teil 3 im Kino gesehen - und bis heute der einzige Film bei dem ich eingeschlafen bin.


Naja, da gibt es deutlich schlechtere Filme.


Rollora schrieb:


> Teil 4 hatte eigentlich Potential, aber man hats verkackt.


Man hat versucht sich selber zu parodieren. Das passte meiner Meinung nicht zu der Ernsthaftigkeit der alten Filme.


----------



## Rollora (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt es deutlich schlechtere Filme.


Das bestimm, die hab ich dann halt nicht gesehen


----------

